# ich liebe dich heute mehr als zuvor



## anto2404

que significa esta frase; (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Borrada la repetición de la pregunta en inglés)
 
ich liebe dich heute mehrals gezubor 

creo que la ultima palabra tiene un error ortografico pero porfavor el que sepa trate de darle el sentido.
gracias


----------



## anto2404

corrigo :

ich liebe dich heute mehrmals gezubor


----------



## marcoszorrilla

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Borrada indicación que ya no es necesaria. Por favor, reporte el mensaje en vez de dar indicaciones de moderación en el hilo)

Creo que lo correcto sería:

ich liebe dich heute mehr als zuvor

Te quiero hoy mas que antes.


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

Creo que sólo falta un "je" para que la frase esté completa 

Ich liebe dich heute mehr als je zuvor.

Te quiero hoy más que nunca.


----------



## anto2404

gracias es justo lo que necesitaba muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





marcoszorrilla said:


> (...) ich liebe dich heute mehr als zuvor
> 
> Te quiero hoy mas que antes.


_je _no es necesario, pero claro que posible (y probablemente mejor usarlo), y la sugerencia y traducción de marcoszorrilla son correctas.

*Sin *_*je* _se entiende que la intensidad de mi amor de ahora se compara con la intensidad de mi amor de algún tiempo de "referencia" concreto; que te quiero hoy más que *antes de algo* (un acontecimiento, p.ej.).
* 
Con je*: _Ich liebe dich heute mehr als *je *zuvor. = Te quiero hoy mas que *nunca *antes / más que *siempre*._


----------

